# My new kayak cart



## fi5033 (Oct 21, 2009)

I am a big fan of this site but this would be my first post.
I have been using a cart built with 3/4" PVC but it wasn't doing well in beach or rough surface area. Last week I took it to SPSP and used it to pull it on the sand to get to the water but it didn't make it to the water and fell apart. With PVC I am thinking 80lbs or so is maximum weight capacity. Today I have built a new cart with 4x2 wood. This cart is built to last and hoping to not make another one soon. BTW it weights about 10lbs. 30 mins and $4 with recycled parts


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

And 5 beers it looks like!
Let us know how is works.
I have a paddleboy cart and the wheels won't stay square most of the time so I end up fighting the cart most of the the time.

nw


----------



## PhilWaters (Oct 27, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## husker1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I like it anouther Idea for anyone needing a cart. call a ******* if you will. but I made mine out of a milk create and pool noodles very stable and works great. I dont have a pic yet but I will try and post one if anybody is interested.:fishing:


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

The Cart looks good.

So that you dont mark up the bottom of the yak , you might want to sand the wooden edges , and put a foam "pool noodle" on the cross braces or kayak supports .

Fishwander


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Interesting look, to say the least! I'm a carpenter and never would've thought of making a wood cart. I just mad my cart out of PVC and it works really good. Let us know how well it pulls through the sand! Good job!


----------



## elduderino (Feb 25, 2010)

That looks like non-pressure-treated pine. Would dry rot be a concern since you didnt' use pressure-treated wood? Maybe you can put a coat of Thompson's Water Seal on it, perhaps??


----------



## elduderino (Feb 25, 2010)

Maybe if you constructed your previous cart using 1.5 inch schedule 40 PVC, it wouldn't have busted on you. 

Then, I wouldn't have needed to lug your 80 pound boat (plus your 10 pound anchor) up the beach back to the parking lot!!!


----------



## fi5033 (Oct 21, 2009)

elduderino said:


> Maybe if you constructed your previous cart using 1.5 inch schedule 40 PVC, it wouldn't have busted on you.
> 
> Then, I wouldn't have needed to lug your 80 pound boat (plus your 10 pound anchor) up the beach back to the parking lot!!!


Dude... 1.5"PVC.. too big and too expensive. I don't know why people started to build carts with PVC. I'd say 4x2 is a better way to do it. 
I've used the cart with my canoe over the weekend and the cart handled so much better, I didn't have to worry about busting the cart whatsoever.


----------

